# Bags on my 63



## imp63ss

Started the install on my 63 last weekend. Running RE7's in the front and RE8's in the rear with 1/2" line. So far got off the A-Arms and Trailing arms, sent them and the bag brackets to the powder coater. Hopefully I will get them back by this weekend but we'll see. Took some before pics of the dirty frame and rearend, pressure washed and took a wire brush too it, goning to paint it this weekend when the rain stops. Got the tanks mounted but I dont like how I have the lines running out of the trunk but it's not too bad, may change it later. I did a little something different, at least I have not seen it but I mounted the valves for the front bags under the car, I wanted them close to the bags so the response time will be fast. Fits like a glove in the location I found. Right now the only thing that is fucking me up is that I have to make a bracket for my York, I have "camel hump" heads so I don't have holes for bolts on the heads and that is fucking me up on how to fab the bracket. I'll post updates and pics as I go.


----------



## Fine59Bel

lookin real good bro. but. if you're lookin for speed, best thing to do is have little to no 90's in your system. looks like youll have one in your fronts there. you may want to reconsider the valve set up, with the dump being on the 90 and the pressure having a straight shot. mite be a lil confusing haha, im not too good at explaining it. either way, good luck with the install! keep us updated


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

CAN YOU TAKE PICS OF YOUR FRONT SPRING POCKETS OF ANYTHING YOU HAVE TO CUT BEFORE YOU PUT THE BAGS BACK IN... AND ALSO OF THE 8'S INSTALLED. WHOSE BRACKETS ARE YOU RUNNING?


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 9 2009, 10:15 AM~13527450
> *CAN YOU TAKE PICS OF YOUR FRONT SPRING POCKETS OF  ANYTHING YOU HAVE TO CUT BEFORE YOU PUT THE BAGS BACK IN... AND ALSO OF THE 8'S INSTALLED. WHOSE BRACKETS ARE YOU RUNNING?
> *


If I have to cut anything I will post before and after pics  . I got the brackets at the last goodguys show from Baylife Industries, they were wraped up and had a tag on them that said for 59 to 64 Impalas. I dont know who made them, I know he did not make them. They bolt right on cause I test fit the cups and they sit in their nice.


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Apr 9 2009, 09:26 AM~13527547
> *If I have to cut anything I will post before and after pics   . I got the brackets at the last goodguys show from Baylife Industries, they were wraped up and had a tag on them that said for 59 to 64 Impalas. I dont know who made them, I know he did not make them. They bolt right on cause I test fit the cups and they sit in their nice.
> *


Looks good so far bro...take lots of pictures cuz I plan on running the same exact bags and I'm hoping that I won't have to cut or modify anything. Keep us updated. :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

Picked up the two RE8's for the rear today from Baylife Industries in Concord but when I got home I noticed one of them was a HE8. At first I was like WTF, but then I realized it don't matter just plug up one of the ports. I also noticed the HE8 has a higher PSI rating then the RE7, so is the HE8 made of thicker material? Either way I was happy to get a $110+ bag for only $70. Well I will have to wait until Tuesday to go any further with the set up cause I'm waiting on the powder coater.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

HE'S ARE A STIFFER BAG..... I WOULD BE CURIOUS TO KNOW THE RIDE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE RE AND THE HE ON DIFFERENT SIDES OF HTE CAR....


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 10 2009, 11:13 PM~13543969
> *HE'S ARE A STIFFER BAG..... I WOULD BE CURIOUS TO KNOW THE RIDE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE RE AND THE HE ON DIFFERENT SIDES OF HTE CAR....
> *


Yea I'm debating on which side to put the HE on, the drivers or the passanger side :dunno: You live in the East Bay? Where?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM YOU.. FREMONT!


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 11 2009, 08:42 AM~13545516
> *JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM YOU.. FREMONT!
> *


Oh shit, right on.  I got the car in Niles right now at my cousins house, that's where we are doing it then after we complete mine we are going to bag his 39'. His 39' is gonna be a bitch cause he wants to lay frame so we gotta notch the frame and a bunch of other shit so that will be a project n a half. If you wanna swing by and peep out the Impala just hit me up and I'll let you know when I'll be at his house.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

SOUNDS GOOD... ILL LET YOU KNOW...


----------



## My63impala

hey man i got a bagged impala too yours looks good man i only got my rears in rights now they are re7 and i got re6 for the front i love my setup it gets up really fast and rides nice. i got a 12gallon tank and 2 vair 380 all running at 200psi here is a link to it My 63 impala

Also man just a heads up you really need to get a new center suport bearing and drive shaft. if not you will go through a bearing every week here is a link to the drive shaft and bearing i am getting. i have only had my air ride in about a month and have gone through 4 so it is a good investment to get the polyurothing one and the drive shaft is a must for any bagged or juiced impalaDrive Shaft

Other than that i have had no problems good luck man keep me posted :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My63impala

hey i was going over the your first post agine and saw your trying to mount a york if you get it done can you plz post some pics i also have a york 210 and cant find a way to mount it i was thinking of running a dull pully alternator and just run it off of it or maybe i will just have to take out my ac and just mount it there but keep me updated :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

Good looking out I'm gonna have to one of those bearings real soon. Yea I will post up pic's and the steps I will take to get it mounted. It's gonna be a bitch trying to mount that thing.


----------



## imp63ss

By the way you got a clean ride, looks good. Do you plan on changing the tires and rims cause you can get real low with smaller tires and rims, just wondering.


----------



## My63impala

ya man that my next plan but got to save some money first. also a good heads up when your bearing is about to go out is when your driving and you hit the gas while going into a turn you will feel a pop two or three times make sure you change it after you start hearing that because if not you will run into alot of problems. also was wondering what setup you got i see 1 5gallon chrome(make sure to drain that thing often so it does not rust) but if i was you i would get another 5 gallon or run a 12 gallon like i got diffently if your planing to put in a york in. 5 gallons is just not enough to me i like to show off my setup.


----------



## imp63ss

Nah no chrome tanks here it's just a "shiny" black LOL, yea I also got two 5gal tanks so I'm good. Good looking out thought


----------



## My63impala

kool man, if you know of any rims for sale hit me up i want to spend around $500 max car looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss

For those who have or know of, where is most of the cutting going to be when it comes to the FRONT SPRING POCKETS? Do the bags tend to rub more on the inside (more towards the engine) or the outside (closer to the tire)? Just curious as to what I need to look out for when it comes to the bags rubbing.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

IMP63SS.... DEPENDS ON THE BRACKETS.. MOUNT THEM IN HTE POCKET AND LOOK AROUND... FEEL AROUND.... THE SLAM BAGS NEED A MIN OF 1/2" AROUND THE BAG TO NOT RUB... THE MAY BE A SPOT INSIDE HTE POCKET NEAR THE TOP THAT NEEDS IT. ONCE YOU GET THE UPPER CUP MOUNTED YOU CAN SEE WHERE THE BAG WILL SIT.... THEN PLACE THE BAG IN THERE TO SEE....


----------



## My63impala

have you worked on mounting the EDC at all?


----------



## imp63ss

Here is a little update. Finally got the parts back from the powder coater (2 WEEKS!), took a little longer than expected but they came out nice. Started to fab up a bracket for the EDC and when we mounted it we ran into a few problems, it was not angled properly and the mount was too high so the belt would rub against the fan pulley, so I will have to make some mods to the bracket this week and see how it works out. I was surprised as to how sturdy and secure the bracket was because of how I mounted it but you can look at the pics and you can see what I was trying to do. Also got the rear drivers side bag in and mounted then I noticed that the bag will hit the exaugst pipe, SHIT! But once the ride is going I will just drive it locked up to the muffler shop and have them do some mods so the bags will be cool. And finally I am going to have to grind down the spring pocket a little bit on the inner side because the bag is too close and looks like it will rub, take a look at the pic and tell me what you think. By the way any people in the East Bay or anyone in the bay go to Alco Iron & Metal in San Leandro they hook up metal for Free as long as it's not a big ass piece also Reliant powder coating in San Leandro is great, takes a little long but the quality and price is great.

EDC on the bracket


















The EDC bracket, mods will be made this week and will post pics


















Pic of the bag too close to the exaugst


















Pic of the bag too close to the inner spring pocket


----------



## My63impala

kool man that is looking really good ya i gess i will remove my AC so i can mount my york because i cant think of anyother way. is that a 327?


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 21 2009, 05:51 AM~13640034
> *kool man that is looking really good ya i gess i will remove my AC so i can mount my york because i cant think of anyother way. is that a 327?
> *


Yes it is, but what makes it hard is that my 327 has the "camel hump" heads so I don't have any holes that I can use for the bracket that would be on the front of the head. But I think I have figured it out. Yea man remove that a/c if you don't need it and get the York going, but keep the a/c around in storage for accessories sake.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

THOSE ARE 7'S UP FRONT RIGHT.

LOOKS GOOD... SEE IF YOU CAN GO TO THE TOP BOLT ON THE WATER PUMP TO TIE INTO... THAT WAY THE BRACKET CANT BE TWISTED.

LOOKS GOOD MAN. CAN YOU GET A PIC OF THE REAR BAG IN FRONT OF THE REAREND. AND HOW CLOSE IS IT TO THE TIRE?


----------



## My63impala

ya man i got a double hump heads 327 make sure to post those brackets when you get it done


----------



## imp63ss

Okay so I got the front bags in and I did not have to cut anything :thumbsup: they fit like a glove with plenty of space. Took some pics so check it out, sorry but some pics came out blurry. Going to start to fab up the new bracket tonight at work and will put in the last bag on the rear pass. side tomorrow. 

Front pass. side













































Front drivers side


----------



## Ant63ss

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Apr 23 2009, 01:33 AM~13663580
> *Okay so I got the front bags in and I did not have to cut anything  :thumbsup: they fit like a glove with plenty of space. Took some pics so check it out, sorry but some pics came out blurry. Going to start to fab up the new bracket tonight at work and will put in the last bag on the rear pass. side tomorrow.
> 
> Front pass. side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front drivers side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good :biggrin: 

Question aren't those slam's?I thought they already had build in bump stops.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

looks good... but check and recheck afer you drive it... make sure nothing shifts.


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 23 2009, 06:18 PM~13670411
> *Looks good :biggrin:
> 
> Question aren't those slam's?I thought they already had build in bump stops.
> *


 :dunno: do they?


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Apr 23 2009, 06:45 PM~13670693
> *looks good... but check and recheck afer you drive it... make sure nothing shifts.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Apr 24 2009, 04:16 AM~13674837
> *:dunno: do they?
> *


yes... but go to slams website... they recommend that u still run OG bumpstops


----------



## imp63ss

Impalaman1, you gonna be at the Low Vintage show this sat. if so we should meet up and shoot the shit.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

IM OUT OF TOWN FOR THE WEEKEND... WE SHOULD HAVE SOME MEMBERSHIP THERE... I THINK WE HAVE A FEW CARS FROM DIFFERENT CHAPTERS GOING. WE SHALL MEET UP SOONER OR LATER...


----------



## imp63ss




----------



## torrance

for your edc mount go to your local parts store and but the alternator mount that bolts to your exhaust header bolts. you have to buy both pieces. thats what i used. you also should buy the chrome dual pulley for short shaft water pump so you can route your v-belt.


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Apr 26 2009, 01:06 AM~13691370
> *for your edc mount go to your local parts store and but the alternator mount that bolts to your exhaust header bolts. you have to buy both pieces.  thats what i used. you also should buy the chrome dual pulley for short shaft water pump so you can route your v-belt.
> *


Thanks, funny you said that because me and my cousin were talking about that exact same thing earlier.


----------



## torrance

i wish i could find a stock dual row pull. ive broken a chrome one before


----------



## imp63ss

What kind of oil and how much do I put in the York? Not sure what kind and I don't want to take a chance on a guess. By the way I finally got the car of the stands and DAMN that thing is low! I'll post pics later.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Apr 29 2009, 07:46 AM~13726427
> *What kind of oil and how much do I put in the York? Not sure what kind and I don't want to take a chance on a guess. By the way I finally got the car of the stands and DAMN that thing is low! I'll post pics later.
> *


http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/york-manual/pdf/9.pdf


----------



## imp63ss

So it looks like I should add 16 oz. to start and then maintain it between 8 to 12 oz.? Also I am not using a "Refrigerant" in the system so I heard that I can use 30W oil, how true is that? By the way thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Apr 29 2009, 08:00 AM~13726481
> *So it looks like I should add 16 oz. to start and then maintain it between 8 to 12 oz.? Also I am not using a "Refrigerant" in the system so I heard that I can use 30W oil, how true is that? By the way thanks for the link  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes, and no prob.


----------



## imp63ss

Okay I got a question and some update pics. First the question, the pressure switch I have has two prongs, one is for the wire to the relay so what is the other one for? It is a ground or does it run to the igniton? Also does it matter what prong the wires go to? I have a pic below of the pressure switch and the car on the ground. Also modified the EDC bracket and it worked out great.

Pressure switch









Car of the jack stands


















EDC mounted




































:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Shit look good   keep it up

ok someone correct me if i'm wrong.

This is going off of relay
pin #87 goes to EDC
pin #85 goes to ground
pin # 30 goes to batt or ignition
pin # 86 goes to 1 wire off the pressure switch
so the other wire goes to batt.

I believe this is correct at least that's how i wired up my 480 compressor but instead it's EDC on pin #87


----------



## imp63ss

Wiring up the relay is not a problem I got that but I am a bit confused as to how to wire up the pressure switch that I have. I know one wire off the pressure switch goes to the relay but where does the other wire off the pressure switch go? Is it a ground or does it run to the ignition switch? Also does it matter what prongs the wires are assigned to on the pressure switch. Thanks.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

I BELIEVE ONE SIDE GOES TO THE IGNITION HOT AND THE OTHER GOES TO YOUR RELAY. SO WHEN THE KE IS ON THE PRESSURE SWITCH IS ENERGIZED... WHICH WILL KICK YOUR RELAY ON TO ENGAGE YOU CLUTCH ON THE EDC ONCE THE PRESSURE SWITCH REACHES ITS DESIRED PSI... IT SHUTS DOWN THE CURCUIT AND TURNS OFF THE REALY DISENGAGING TDE EDC. I THINK YOU ARE ON THE RIGHT TRACK.


----------



## imp63ss

Cool right on, I just wanted to make sure. Now I just gotta find a wire to run it off the ignition switch, which wire should I look for cause when it comes to electrical I am not good with that.


----------



## baggedout81

Myself i went of the column,hard wired


----------



## My63impala

so you mounted the york to the frame in the pics it looks to move one pic its stright up next its 45 degrees do you have it mounted for good with belt on and everything? just want to start on mine and the frame mount looks like a good idea. just post some pics when you get it running looks really good man like the idea.


----------



## imp63ss

Let me know what u guys think of this. For the pressure switch wire that is to run to the ignition, on my fuse panel I have a empty slot that reads "fused ing." can I run that wire to that empty terminal on the fuse panel for the pressure switch?


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

ARE YOU RUNNING ANYTHING ELSE?? STEREO, ALARM? ..... 
IDEALY YOU WOULD RUN ANOTHER RELAY SO YOU DONT SET AND FIRES..... SOMKEY THE BEAR SAYS.... ONLY YOU... CAN PREVENT FOREST FIRES..... AND IM SAYING A RELAY WILL HELP AN ELECTRICAL FIRE. YOU DONT WANT TO HAVE TOO MUCH DRAW ON THE IGNITION WIRE... IT WILL GET HOT AND MELT... SHORT... CATCH THE OTHER WIRES ON FIRE... BIG OL MESS.

JUST ADD ANOTHER RELAY FROM THE IGN SLOT AS THE TRIGGER.


----------



## imp63ss

LOL that is some funny shit. I have system n that's it. I am running a relay under the hood that the pressure switch hooks up to but the other wire coming off the pressure switch needs to run off the ignition, correct? Like I said when it comes to electrical that shit is like try to unsderstand Japanese to me.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

YOU CAN HOOK IT UP TO THE IGNITION WIRE.... IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO USE ANOTHER RELAY AT A MINIMUM FUSE IT.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

DOUBLE POST


----------



## imp63ss

Okay, I found the correct size belt for the comp and it was time for the big test. Car started up fine, watched the gauge for the PSI reading and it started moving up, but it stopped at 80 Psi and would not go any higher for so reason. So I hit the switch and the ass end got up but not all the way, hit the front switches and nothing would happen, I can hear the valves open but the front bags were not filling. So I walk around the car and I can hear faint hissing sound coming from the passanger side tank, so I guess I have leak there. Will that leak prevent the tanks from going above 80 psi? Also how do I found where the leak exactly is cause I ran my hand around all the fitting and I could not fill any air coming out anywhere. But I must say that the York is worth it, the psi got to 80 in about 45 seconds with the leak so I can imagine how much fast it will be when the leak is taken car of. But this damn rain is killing me! Hard to work on it when it is raining on you.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@May 1 2009, 02:03 PM~13755666
> *Okay, I found the correct size belt for the comp and it was time for the big test. Car started up fine, watched the gauge for the PSI reading and it started moving up, but it stopped at 80 Psi and would not go any higher for so reason. So I hit the switch and the ass end got up but not all the way, hit the front switches and nothing would happen, I can hear the valves open but the front bags were not filling. So I walk around the car and I can hear faint hissing sound coming from the passanger side tank, so I guess I have leak there. Will that leak prevent the tanks from going above 80 psi? Also how do I found where the leak exactly is cause I ran my hand around all the fitting and I could not fill any air coming out anywhere. But I must say that the York is worth it, the psi got to 80 in about 45 seconds with the leak so I can imagine how much fast it will be when the leak is taken car of. But this damn rain is killing me! Hard to work on it when it is raining on you.
> *


If it's a big enough leak coming from your york to your tanks then yes.
As for the front,there's a lot more weight in the nose that in the rear example-on my cutty it takes about 120psi to ge the front up and the rear about 40psi.

Get a mix of soap and water and spray it everywhere line ,fittings you'll probably find it pretty quick.
Oh and get a rain slick and get to work :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 1 2009, 01:44 PM~13756072
> *If it's a big enough  leak coming from your york to your tanks then yes.
> As for the front,there's a lot more weight in the nose that in the rear example-on my cutty it takes about 120psi to ge the front up and the rear about 40psi.
> 
> Get a mix of soap and water and spray it everywhere line ,fittings you'll probably find it pretty quick.
> Oh and get a rain slick and get to work :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Good point about the front end, I didnt even think about that. Soap and water, cool


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

ALL TRUE.... MY 68 RIDES AT ABOUT 125 PSI IN THE FRONT....

SOAPY WATER IS YOUR FRIEND..... IT WILL FIND MOST LEAKS. WHAT DID YOU SEAL YOUR FITTINGS WITH?


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@May 1 2009, 05:54 PM~13758743
> *ALL TRUE.... MY 68 RIDES AT ABOUT 125 PSI IN THE FRONT....
> 
> SOAPY WATER IS YOUR FRIEND..... IT WILL FIND MOST LEAKS. WHAT DID YOU SEAL YOUR FITTINGS WITH?
> *


most with locktite 545 and some with teflon and loctite.


----------



## torrance

my 63 lifts at about 90 psi. your york should put out enough air even if you have a leak.


----------



## torrance

how are you gonna adjust your belt tension? you should of bought the other half of that bracket so you can build a pivot point to adjust belt tension. make sure you can shut off the power going to your york clutch, that way if you ever shut the car off and your below your psi mark your clutch wont be ingaged and drain your battery.


----------



## imp63ss

I have the plate that the York sits on sloted so I can get good tension but I do need to secure the to of the York cause it bounces a little. I also have a rocket switch hook up to cut the power off to the York. I did find a leak coming from one of the fitting located on York so that could be the reason for the low psi out put and also a leak on the tank air gauge. I'll fix those and see how it goes. Thanks for the advise


----------



## imp63ss

Fixed the leaks but not one. The fitting that is on top of the York for the air that runs to the line is leaking air and oil. I also noticed that the fitting swivels very easy and the air is escaping for that area where it swivels. The fitting are the ROTOLOCK/TUBE-O FLANGE FITTINGS from Kilby. Do these fitting suck and are know for this shit or what.  Also my passanger side will not stay up, I can lift it up but after about 10 to 15 minutes that side is on the floor again.


----------



## My63impala

leak from bag to valve had the same problem mine was at were you hook the line to the bag i know its a pain but fix it before it gets worse. when you first do this you will run into alot of leaks its normal :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss

Okay fixed the leaks and I am now keeping air also getting 200 psi with no problem. Got the car up to 200 psi and hit the pancake switch to get the car up and it the whole car jumped off the ground about a good 3 to 4 inches, I was like holy shit :0 , that was fucking cool! One thing, is it normal for the York to smoke, after about 5 minutes that fucker had some smoke coming out of the filter for the suction and the York was hot as fuck, the paint was bubbling. i put in enough oil, 10w 30w castro. Maybe I should use another oil? Or is that normal


----------



## torrance

try strait 30w oil. and every once in awhile drop some oil in the intake side. how old is your york? ive blown some up in 30 seconds.


----------



## My63impala

hey man post some pics of your york all hooked up so i can get a idea on how to do mine. also glad you got all the bugs out :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss

Here is a vid of the car. Kind of funny when I try to smash a can.


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@May 7 2009, 02:55 PM~13817874
> *Here is a vid of the car. Kind of funny when I try to smash a can.
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro...good work...can't wait to get mine going.


----------



## imp63ss

My damn York started to act up on my, the fucker was not turning, it was as if it was getting stuck and then it would spin, then stop and turn slow, then spin, then stop and turn slow, you get the idea. What the hell is wrong with this thing? anyone got any ideas?


----------



## My63impala

is it when you got high psi and trying to fill the tank up or all the time


----------



## imp63ss

What it was the belt for the comp was only going around the water pump pulley, that pulley does not have the strenght to push the comp all the time so when the clutch on the comp turns on it puts more stress on the w/p pulley. So I got longer belt so it will run around the crank pulley and now it is good.


----------



## Ant63ss

I'll have to come check out your setup before I get going on mine...still trying to decide if I want to run two compressors or an edc. I don't plan on playing with switches alot, but it would be cool to have virtually no fill time. You're in Decoto?


----------



## imp63ss

I'm staying in 7 hills right now.... but just let me know and you can come by and check it out or we can meet up at Kennedy park. Let me know when.


----------



## Ant63ss

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@May 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13847082
> *I'm staying in 7 hills right now.... but just let me know and you can come by and check it out or we can meet up at Kennedy park. Let me know when.
> *


cool...Impalaman1 is gonna do my setup once I get it back from paint, I'll holler at you once I get it back and get going on it. :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 11 2009, 05:13 PM~13855026
> *cool...Impalaman1 is gonna do my setup once I get it back from paint, I'll holler at you once I get it back and get going on it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jerome

man nice ass car, what spindles you running on here?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@May 7 2009, 02:55 PM~13817874
> *Here is a vid of the car. Kind of funny when I try to smash a can.
> 
> 
> *



I love the slam and lift!  

nice easy down and super fast up!


----------



## imp63ss

Ever since I put the bags in the inside of my car smells funny. Is it just my car or do any of your cars smell funny from the air? My kid is like... what is that smell?


----------



## My63impala

ya may 63 does the same its the from the dump valves when you lower the car and the air smells really bad


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@May 13 2009, 05:31 AM~13871419
> *ya may 63 does the same its the from the dump valves when you lower the car and the air smells really bad
> *


Yea cause it smells like ass in my car :barf: I guess that is the sacrifice we have to deal with to be cool.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

you could dump some febreeze inside the air tank :roflmao:


----------



## My63impala

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@May 13 2009, 01:03 PM~13874851
> *you could dump some febreeze inside the air tank  :roflmao:
> *


ya :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey impala you got that york fixed and mounted yet shoot some pics up :wave:


----------



## baggedout81

Imp63ss You running some kind of filter between the york and air tank to catch all that crappy goo coming out?

As for everyone else some of that smell could be moldy water vapor your smelling.
That's why i have a water trap between my leader hose from my comp. to the tank.I live here in the midwest and i have to drain pretty much overtime before i start my car oh mines off of a 480.

It's the same concept as you would use in your garage or shop off of a 110-220 comp.


----------



## littlerascle59

Dewd this is a nice thread, hopefully my Cutlass, 64 SS, and 63 SS, can get like this.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 21 2009, 02:08 AM~15138704
> *Dewd this is a nice thread, hopefully my Cutlass, 64 SS, and 63 SS, can get like this.
> *


Why the hell are you outa OT???


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 21 2009, 06:14 AM~15138726
> *Why the hell are you outa OT???
> *


Becuz I can do that....


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 13 2009, 03:10 PM~13875412
> *Imp63ss You running some kind of filter between the york and air tank to catch all that crappy goo coming out?
> 
> As for everyone else some of that smell could be moldy water vapor your smelling.
> That's why i have a water trap between  my leader hose from my comp. to the tank.I live here in the midwest and i have to drain pretty much overtime before i start my car oh  mines off of a 480.
> 
> It's the same concept  as you would use in your garage or shop off of a 110-220 comp.
> *


Yea I have a water trap, the smell is gone now. I think it just had to do with the system being new?


----------



## littlerascle59

bump


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 16 2009, 09:33 PM~15383442
> *bump
> *


 x2


----------



## Phillybagged63

im finishing up my bag install on my 63 4 door. i did a york install as well. what length belt did you use to go all the way around the water pump and crank pulley? 

i used dominator 2600 bags all around with asco valves. im going to do a 8 1/2 gallon aluminum tank and a street charger switch box. 

chris


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Oct 18 2009, 09:54 PM~15395669
> *im finishing up my bag install on my 63 4 door.  i did a york install as well.  what length belt did you use to go all the way around the water pump and crank pulley?
> 
> i used dominator 2600 bags all around with asco valves.  im going to do a 8 1/2 gallon aluminum tank and a street charger switch box.
> 
> chris
> *


Are you fucking around or is this a real question????

Real talk...Get a peice of string or something that can bend but not stretch and go from the inside if both pulley's that is down in teh "V" part of the pulley.What ever that numer is get that and a couple belt's under and over what you measured.You can always take them back if they don't fit


----------



## Phillybagged63

That's what I did. I just wanted to know what size belt he was running since he used a modified a/c bracket. So cool your jets. Did you really get your panties all bunched up cause I asked that question. I work at a shop I'm pretty sure we could come up with using a string.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Oct 19 2009, 07:37 PM~15405247
> *That's what I did. I just wanted to know what size belt he was running since he used a modified a/c bracket. So cool your jets.  Did you really get your panties all bunched up cause I asked that question. I work at a shop I'm pretty sure we could come up with using a string.
> *


Well then why the hell did i have to answer a question you already knew :uh:


----------



## imp63ss

Wow I'm a few weeks late but yea he did just answer his own question. If you still have not figured it out yet I can get the number off the belt if you like. I know it's a Goodyear Gator back but I gotta get the number. :biggrin:


----------



## pittstyle81

Great post all the way through


----------



## sickthree




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Nov 16 2009, 08:44 AM~15678175
> *Great post all the way through
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## imp63ss

Haven't been in here for a while so I figure I'd give it a TTT!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

shit I need to get my edc done.


----------



## imp63ss

Yea I think I am going to make another bracket for my EDC, make a few mods to it and try to add a tension pulley to it somehow.


----------



## Cali4Life916

Nice thread :thumbsup: Getting ready to bag my 62


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## jerry62

My 62 front bags seem to bulge out more in the center as in the first and last of these pictures. I told the guy who installed the system. I'm thinking of getting tubular control arms, I feel like the bags may blow out in the middle. Any info?



imp63ss said:


> Okay so I got the front bags in and I did not have to cut anything :thumbsup: they fit like a glove with plenty of space. Took some pics so check it out, sorry but some pics came out blurry. Going to start to fab up the new bracket tonight at work and will put in the last bag on the rear pass. side tomorrow.
> 
> Front pass. side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front drivers side


----------



## Cali4Life916

Just finished the stereo. Most of the air arived this week. Have to cut down my tank brackets but hopefully everything else bolts in without issues. I will post some pictures as I go along.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:drama:


----------



## imp63ss

TTT why not


----------



## NFA Fabrication

imp63ss said:


> TTT why not


It's been a long time, any updates to add? Sounded like you were having EDC issues at one point, any changes/updates to that system?


----------



## imp63ss

NFA Fabrication said:


> It's been a long time, any updates to add? Sounded like you were having EDC issues at one point, any changes/updates to that system?


Nah no updates, the EDC has been good, no issues. Well the only update is that the car is up for sale now. :shocked:


----------



## Emailad4me773

What model York did you use?


----------



## Procta

nice set up

more pics if ou have em, pls


----------



## Ant63ss

imp63ss said:


> Nah no updates, the EDC has been good, no issues. Well the only update is that the car is up for sale now. :shocked:


You end up selling the car?


----------

